

EBay glitch blocks access for users on auction site - Varcht
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29054972

======
Varcht
Any bets on how much money is being lost? Posts all over the interwebs of
people missing auctions.

Official response is that the issue is limited to "a portion" of users.

[http://www2.ebay.com/aw/announce.shtml](http://www2.ebay.com/aw/announce.shtml)

